
Former Psion designers return with a fresh take on the PDA - jkestner
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/09/former-psion-designers-return-with-a-fresh-take-on-the-pda/
======
jkestner
And a review of a production unit:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/21/planet_gemini_pda_p...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/21/planet_gemini_pda_production_hands_on/)

------
ada1981
I misread this as former prison designers return with a fresh take on "public
display of affection".

Curious about that article!

